# Lake Artemesia Fishing Report



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

A bit windy, but a nice day. Nice sized crappie, big bluegill, bass & trout. Everything was biting today.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

You should also mention that this is a Limited Harvest lake: 10 fish max per day, regardless of species...5 of that 10 can be trout if you have the trout stamp. Catch & release for all bass right now thru 6/15, then only 1 of your 10 can b a bass but it must b less than 15". I've seen several folks ticketed for not following these simple rules.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

whenican said:


> You should also mention that this is a Limited Harvest lake: 10 fish max per day, regardless of species...5 of that 10 can be trout if you have the trout stamp. Catch & release for all bass right now thru 6/15, then only 1 of your 10 can b a bass but it must b less than 15". I've seen several folks ticketed for not following these simple rules.


Clean out your in-box, man! I can't write you.


----------

